# Cholesterol Study: Low HDL May Not Be So Bad



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Cholesterol Study: Low HDL May Not Be So Bad Very Low LDL ‘Bad’ Cholesterol May Cut Heart Risk Even if HDL ‘Good’ Cholesterol Is Also Low By Kathleen Doheny WebMD Health News Reviewed by Laura J. Martin, MD Patients on statin drugs who reduce their LDL ”bad” cholesterol to very low levels may not need [...]

*Read More...*


----------

